

A complete rewrite of R-Type for the Amstrad CPC6128. - wazoox
http://www.rtype.fr/

======
beschizza
There's something almost pathological about the un-nostalgia behind these
projects, but in such a wonderful, persistent, perfecting way. Forgive me for
self-linking, but the one I would like to see on the CPC is a less-terrible
interpretation of Black Tiger: [http://boingboing.net/2011/10/20/8-bit-
remakes-fix-the-past....](http://boingboing.net/2011/10/20/8-bit-remakes-fix-
the-past.html)

~~~
Luc
I think you have pretty much made nostalgia for that era an art form, so you'd
be doing everyone a favour by linking to some more of your posts, e.g.:

Classic Arcade Game Deaths <http://boingboing.net/2011/03/25/classic-arcade-
game-1.html>

Tinyhack <http://boingboing.net/rob/tinyhack/>

------
muyuu
I swear I dreamt about R-Type last night... it was similar to the Amiga
version but much improved. When I saw this in HN I was blown away by the
coincidence!

------
reinhardt
Amstrad CPC6128 was my first computer.. put it to good use for several years,
both gaming and my first steps in programming (BASIC FTW!). Ah, the memories..

~~~
richardw
I had a CPC464. I put an incredible amount of time into coding on that
computer.

